# Cleaning cast net



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Practice casting it in the neighbors pool. By the time they are onto you, the stink will be gone and you can simply apologize and jump back over the fence.


----------



## Battfisher (Jan 18, 2016)

jmrodandgun said:


> Practice casting it in the neighbors pool. By the time they are onto you, the stink will be gone and you can simply apologize and jump back over the fence.


Best. Response. Ever. 

It smells so bad that it’s worth the risk.


----------



## Cam (Apr 5, 2017)

Cast netting into a pool can damage a pools finish. Soaking in a pool I assume is fine but chlorine probably isn't the best for a net long term. I suggest soaking cast nets in Woolite for a day or two. That relaxes the net and kills most of the smell.


----------



## saltlifedoc (Jan 7, 2018)

Five gallon buck, hot water, couple caps of downy fabric softener. Drop net in bucket and leave over night. Pull it out the next day, hang it and rinse it. Done


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Soak in bucket of water with simple green for a few hours


----------



## Battfisher (Jan 18, 2016)

Cam said:


> Cast netting into a pool can damage a pools finish. Soaking in a pool I assume is fine but chlorine probably isn't the best for a net long term. I suggest soaking cast nets in Woolite for a day or two. That relaxes the net and kills most of the smell.


I think the pool damage is the reason for using the neighbor’s pool. Otherwise i’d just use mine.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Nets get really funky if you leave even one tiny bait after using it... I keep two nets on my skiff and if one of them is stinky - boy, will I hear about it from my wife - since the skiff is garage kept...

The best way to keep a net relatively clean smelling is to make sure you never, ever put it away dirty... I simply remove both nets from the bucket they reside in and add a small amount of laundry detergent (the amount the label says you should use for the smallest load in your washing machine...) then drop in both (or just one) nets, then fill the bucket with a hard stream of water from the hose. I allow the net to sit in the bucket for an hour or two - occasionally agitating the contents by hand - then drain and thoroughly rinse with the hose again. At that point the net(s) go back in the empty bucket and I add fabric softener (once again - the amount for the smallest load you'd ever do in your washing machine). Then fill the bucket with water and again allow it to sit for an hour or two with some occasional agitation. Remove each net, hose off thoroughly -then hang in open air until dry. Once both nets are dry they are coiled up in that same bucket (dried thoroughly as the nets are) then stowed out of the sun, back on my skiff.

Handled this way, both of my nets do not have a trace of fish smell...
Hope this helps


----------



## Battfisher (Jan 18, 2016)

lemaymiami said:


> Nets get really funky if you leave even one tiny bait after using it... I keep two nets on my skiff and if one of them is stinky - boy, will I hear about it from my wife - since the skiff is garage kept...
> 
> The best way to keep a net relatively clean smelling is to make sure you never, ever put it away dirty... I simply remove both nets from the bucket they reside in and add a small amount of laundry detergent (the amount the label says you should use for the smallest load in your washing machine...) then drop in both (or just one) nets, then fill the bucket with a hard stream of water from the hose. I allow the net to sit in the bucket for an hour or two - occasionally agitating the contents by hand - then drain and thoroughly rinse with the hose again. At that point the net(s) go back in the empty bucket and I add fabric softener (once again - the amount for the smallest load you'd ever do in your washing machine). Then fill the bucket with water and again allow it to sit for an hour or two with some occasional agitation. Remove each net, hose off thoroughly -then hang in open air until dry. Once both nets are dry they are coiled up in that same bucket (dried thoroughly as the nets are) then stowed out of the sun, back on my skiff.
> 
> ...


That’s awesome. I sort of did that - except I used dishwashing liquid for the first round and then fabric softener for the second.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

After you get them clean, store them in a mesh laundry bag in your boat, the bag breathes so the net dries faster.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I agree with all above for smelly. When i get back from a trip, or while I'm on a trip, I wash the salt out of it and the grass or whatever. When I get it home I hang it from my deck so its off the ground then using a nozzle wash it free of salt and debris. I then let it dry good then roll it up and store in in my garrage


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I’ve always used the fabric softener in a bucket. It’ll smell nice and bring net back to life


----------

